# Introducing My Little Pony



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't settled on a name yet. The top three are Squid Styx(goes with Root) and Gia.




















I have to get more, but she never sits still for long enough. I have to get her ears taped up and settle on a name so the poor thing isn't totally confused when I'm giving her commands. I really can't wait to see how she turns out. With how many spots she has I am guessing that she will be pretty dark as an adult. We'll see though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Omg she's adorable! I want lots and lots more pics!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! She really does look like a My Little Pony! Adorable!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I got a couple of her sleeping on my lap, but she just won't sit still! As soon as she sees me with the camera she comes running. lol Thanks guys! She's a stinker for sure and FEARLESS. The scary kind of fearless too. She is only two pounds and jumps off of my couch and runs around wrestling with my son. (with supervision of course) I'm trying to find somewhere that we can go and do some lure coursing for fun once she gets old enough. I'm thinking about trying to find a private individual that does it. Just for fun.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think she needs a super girlie name. She just looks so aware of her own adorableness.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

OMG OMG GRABBY HANDS GRABBY HANDS GRABBY HANDS... I WANT I WANT I WANT. She's PRECIOUS.

Stinkerbell, that's my vote, because she looks like such a cute and dainty fairy with a super mischievous spark, lmao.

Really though, I can't wait to see her grow up. She's awesome.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Omg, she REALLY looks like a little pony!! Let me try to remember some names from that show (which I used to LOVELOVELOVE). Wind Whistler? Lickity Split? Morning Glory?

And YES, we need MORE PHOTOS! Like 200 more!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

OOOOOH MYYYY GAAAWD! Welcome to the club. =P

Where's she from? Is she a THL/MHL/HHL?

She's ADORABLE. Nea was similar colored when she was small, and she's mostly solid now. But you can never tell for sure with this breed.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL. I have been thinking of getting a crestie for what seems like forever now, and I actually was kind of embarrassed to say so for a while. haha I had put a deposit down with a breeder in Pa, but I went to meet a local breeder here the other day to meet her dogs and discuss lure coursing in the area and she offered me a word of caution on that particular breeder. So, I am getting my deposit back. 

I found this little girl online. I am really pleased with her. 

Pai, she is a MHL. I can't wait for her crest to grow in a bit. I really wonder if her spots will all fill in. It's going to be fun to see! She is my little hot water bottle. HOLY COW she makes me sweat when she is sitting in my lap and snuggling with me. I have to get used to that one. 

The best part is that she LOVES my kids. Such a spitfire too. 

I think that we are going to settle on Gia for a name. It short, simple and girly.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

shes sooooo stinking cutteeee


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

BooLette said:


> LOL. I have been thinking of getting a crestie for what seems like forever now, and I actually was kind of embarrassed to say so for a while.


Why embarassed? They're SO much fun. =D



> She is my little hot water bottle. HOLY COW she makes me sweat when she is sitting in my lap and snuggling with me. I have to get used to that one.


Yeah, on warm days, they tend to stick to you (literally and figuratively). =P


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG HOW ADORABLE!!!!! We definitely need TONS more pics!! Please please please 

And I like Gia. It's short and sweet and girly, just like she is


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Pai said:


> Why embarassed? They're SO much fun. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, on warm days, they tend to stick to you (literally and figuratively). =P


I noticed. haha She was stuck to my leg and I had to peel her off. 

I was embarrassed because when I first told my husband he made me feel bad, but I'm sure that he was just joking as usual. I also felt bad when I took her to petsmart the other day. Some old woman came up to me and told me I was cruel for shaving my dog like that. ?? I was speechless.

She is a whole lot of fun. I am really enjoying her, although I am looking forward to her getting bigger. 2 lbs is just way too tiny. She is hard to keep track of.

I'd love to see pics of your girls. They are both GORGEOUS!



Finkie_Mom said:


> OMG HOW ADORABLE!!!!! We definitely need TONS more pics!! Please please please
> 
> And I like Gia. It's short and sweet and girly, just like she is


I took a TON, so I will upload them and put them up before bed tonight.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

BooLette said:


> I also felt bad when I took her to petsmart the other day. Some old woman came up to me and told me I was cruel for shaving my dog like that?? I was speechless


Yeah, that will happen from time to time. That and total strangers coming up to inform you they think your dog is ugly (like they believe you're supposed to care). It gets kind of funny after a while.



> She is a whole lot of fun. I am really enjoying her, although I am looking forward to her getting bigger. 2 lbs is just way too tiny. She is hard to keep track of.


Yeah, I can't imagine how some people can have a GROWN dog almost that tiny! I'd be a constant worrywart!
Nea starting climbing and jumping off things pretty early, we had to keep an eye on her whenever she was on the couch or stairs because she had NO FEAR about launching her tiny little self into space. She still tears around the house leaping onto things like a nutty acrobat, but at least she's sturdier now.



> I'd love to see pics of your girls. They are both GORGEOUS!


I have little albums for them attached to my forum profile. I'm not very good at taking decent pictures (and Icesis hates cameras and doesn't make it easier), so I don't have very many though.

Btw, if you want to join a little Crestie forum to help with questions or whatev, here's one. =)


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww!! Adorable! I wouldn't be embarassed at all, I mean look at that face !


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Gia is a perfect name. She totally looks like a Gia.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh what a cutie!!! I have to admit that after being on the forums, I'm finding myself in love with Cresteds.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, Pai they are adorable! I can see what you mean about Nea's skin being about the same pigment as Gia is right now. I would love for her to be a solid slate. I'll have to join that forum! I can never know enough about cresties. I am in the middle of reading Hairless Dogs-The Naked Truth right now. I'm loving it. Okay now I'm going to toddle off and take more pictures. The ones I have so far are pretty boring. lol


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

BooLette said:


> \I am in the middle of reading Hairless Dogs-The Naked Truth right now. I'm loving it.


I LOVE that book. It's the very best book on Cresteds out there, imo. Very well researched. Two other good ones are 'A New Owner's Guide to Chinese Cresteds' and 'The Complete Chinese Crested'. But 'Naked Truth' is on top by a huge margin.

Looking forward to the new pics!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Pai said:


> I LOVE that book. It's the very best book on Cresteds out there, imo. Very well researched. Two other good ones are 'A New Owner's Guide to Chinese Cresteds' and 'The Complete Chinese Crested'. But 'Naked Truth' is on top by a huge margin.
> 
> Looking forward to the new pics!


OOOO Now I need to go and buy those. I really want to know as much as I can. They have really caught my interest in a way that I did not expect.

MORE PICCIES!
She fell asleep on my lap









She stole Root's chewy and you can see her eyeing him to see if he's going to come for it









She wanted Root's chewy lol









This one is kind of blurry but I love the woe face she gave me when I put those jammies on her. As you can see they are a little too big for her yet.









Back spot!









And a cute one of the underbite wonder


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Sooooo Cuuuute! =D


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I am completely in love with her! Her "hair" on the top of her head is just the cutest thing


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

shes sooooo tiny and adorable .... she kinda looks like falkor from the never ending story minus all the body hair plus a pony ....


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! She's a sweety!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I am IN LOVE with your dogs! Little Gia is just precious!!!! I enjoyed watching Pai's Crested grow, I cannot wait to see your little ones progress! It is so amazing how different they look as adults. So absolutely gorgeous.


----------

